# Transaxle noise



## garyfen (4 mo ago)

I have a 2010 GC 2410 TLB, it has 1430 hrs on it and it has been a great tractor. The only repair I have done to it since new, has been the hydraulic pump and gear at about 900 hrs. I have maintained this tractor religiously by the factory guidelines since new. This morning after filling with fuel, it started making a scraping sound from the transaxle idling in neutral. The sound increases with engine speed. All PTO settings are in neutral as well as the 3 point hitch lever. I backed it out of they way and the hydro seemed to work fine. I did however notice that the steering at idle did not seem to be right although once up to proper RPM it was fine. When the hydraulic pump went before, it didn't make any noise. The shaft on the pump was worn and quit turning in the gear. I replaced both the gear and pump and it has been flawless for 500 hrs. I hate to run it too much for diagnostic because it sounds like something is going to catch. Anyone ever experience a similar problem?


----------



## garyfen (4 mo ago)

Update: After starting it up again, I now have no hydraulics. The transaxle works forward and reverse but none of my levers work for backhoe, front bucket or steering, indication some type of hydraulic failure. Short of a relief valve somewhere giving me problems ( I know they make weird noises when they bypass) I guess I will look at a pump again. No fun to tear it apart but this tractor is worth it, best machine I have ever owned. All of my neighbors and relatives think that too. LOL


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. If there is a splined coupling that connects your pump to the drive, maybe the coupling stripped out? Could have been the problem creating the noise.


----------

